# Magazine Start-up



## lancerocke (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey all, I'm starting a small magazine, and I use different photographers for it. I have been using a standard property release, but one of the photographers refused to sign it, saying that he'd rather sign a usage agreement. I've been searching online for a usage agreement for days now, with no luck. Again, we're a small publication, so we don't really have the money for a lawyer. Can anyone link me to a usage agreement?


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm aware that funds might be short, but once you've found your licences that you want to use it might well be very prudent to invest in the magazine further and consult a lawyer with special regard to copyright and licensing. A little money paid out now might well help you protect yourself from future problems should there be any errors or problems concerning the licences you draw up. It might also reveal some additional licensing options which would prepare you for future situations where clients might wish to make changes/alterations to the agreement between yourself and them.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2012)

You've been using a property release? Property/model release law is *state* law. _Copyright law is federal law_.  www.copyright.govY
You can't use state law to defend yourself in federal court, which is where a copyright infringement action would be adjudicated.

Google 'Use license'. Visit www.ASMP.org click on 'Business Resources'. Visit www.photoattorney.com. These guy's are in New York- http://thecopyrightzone.com/Schedule a 30 minute consultation or ask them to refer you. 

IANAL, but being a photographer i try to keep myself informed about law related to photography. It is my opinion you and your fledgling magazine are on a seriously shakey, maybe even non-existant, legal foundation.

You might also find some useful info here: Legal Help


----------

